# March 2008 Tank of the Month: Andrew Yaros



## John N.

*March 2008 Tank of the Month* *
Mountain Meadow*
_by Andrew Yaros
_






 *

Introduction and Background* 
My name is Andrew Yaros. I am 28 years old, and I live in San Francisco, California. I got my first aquarium when I was about 10, and its been downhill ever since. I'm in love with aquariums, but my main interest is growing plants. I grow all kinds of native and exotic plants in a wide range of settings. I studied botany in college, and these days living in an apartment in the inner city. I focus the majority of my gardening efforts on my aquariums.
 Although I had kept plants in my aquariums sporadically for years, it wasn't until I came across "The Krib" website my senior year of highschool that I found any real success in the hobby.

 *About the Tank* 
This aquarium has featured many layouts since its creation. The iwaguni layout featured in this scape is one of the layouts. The HC covers the foreground and pairs with a blyxa in the background very naturally. These plants surround a large rock, which is a dominate focus piece. Because of this, I called the tank "Mountain Meadow". Currently the tank features a Wabi-Kusa inspired layout. Sometime soon I will show the new layout.









_Blyxa blowing in the current_

 *
Tank Specifications*

 *Tank Dimensions/Volume*: ADA 60cm cube garden
 *Lighting:* Coralife 2x55W CF and 1 DIY 70W MH each. (2) supplemental fixtures; (1) 96 watt 6700k, (1) 72 watt 10,000K.
 *Filtration* *System:* Eheim Ecco and Rena Filstar xp1 with Seachem Purigen
 *C02 supplementation:* DIY ball reactor and 2bps pressurized co2
 *Substrate*: Powersand Special, capped with Aquasoil

 *Plants and Fauna*
 As mentioned before it contains HC and blyxa. Initially after setup I had some white little inverts in there taking over the tank. I added a female endler and 4 corydoras, in a few days they were gone. Since then I have removed the last endler, and now it is just shrimp breeding well, and undisturbed by the corydoras.



















 *Tank Maintenance, Fertilizer System and Water Chemisty*
Here's my fertilization routine: 
1/8tsp KNO3 weekly
1tsp Seachem Equilibrium & Alkaline Buffer weekly
1 pump TMG or ADA Step 1 4-5x week
My maintenance involves 50% water change once a month.
 My latest water parameters are: KH:2-4, GH:2-4




























 _March 2008 Tank of the Month - "Mountain Meadow" _

 *Final Thoughts*
I wanted to thank Aquatic Plant Central, and all the members of the boards who keep this website and hobby so interesting. As a member of the international community to which we all belong we should feel proud, and simply enjoy the art and science of aquatic plant keeping and aquascaping to its fullest.


----------



## Tex Gal

Congratulations! Nice work!


----------



## rpurushoth

Excellent!! Great Job!


----------



## John7429

Very nice!


----------



## mike999

nice job Amano would be proud!


----------



## Intros

Beautiful tank indeed. Accurate lines and refreshing green. Regarding plants aren't there some baby Eriocaulon cinereum in the front line beside Blyxa and HC ?


----------



## fishman9809

thats a wonderful tank!!!!


----------



## ronald herron

hello, andrew your tank and layout has helped alot, thanks. i love your work; i am looking for your next layout.


----------



## huluobo

excellent


----------



## Tex Gal

Congrats! I don't think you could get it thicker if you tried!  Beautiful, healthy & serene!


----------

